# alden 405 (Indy) boot-need some justifications



## michael_joker (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello people. Long time lurker, new member. I'm trying to justify the steep price of the Alden Indy boots and would like some comments on the boots mainly on:

1. Durability. How durable is the leather/stitching and the sole? Does the leather scratch easily, do stitches loosen easily and does the sole wear down fast?

How durable is the canvas lining, lacing and shoe lace holes?

2. Price value. Does the price reflect the craftsmanship of the shoe or is it built more on hype, style and reputation (since 1800's) like other high end designer footwear? 

3. Comfort. Is the shoe comfortable to wear? Easy to break in?

4. Design. Is it too "trad", "preppy" or "hipsterish" (need a boot that looks rugged enough and one that doesn't really adhere to a particular niche fashion style )? I'm looking for a versatile boot that can be worn with any casual/smart casual outfit ala Johnny Depp and his combat boots. 

I have read previous threads on the Indy's and feel that if I get replies on this new thread I will be more able to justify the steep price on these lovely boots. Thank you


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I've had mine for just a few weeks, and really like them a lot. I can't speak to the durability of the lining, but the shoes are _very_ comfortable. So far I've been very impressed with how little wear the soles show. I think they'll hold up nicely.

Alden isn't 'designer footwear', it's Alden. They're solidly constructed, as solidly as any shoe you can buy. You might find the finishing to be slightly rough at times, but I don't think this is a problem at all when it comes to something like the Indy boot.l

The reason they became the 'Indy boot' in the first place is because they are the work boots that Harrison Ford already used; he simply brought them to the set with him.

The only boot that might compete with it is the RedWing Gentleman Traveler. It has a lot of fans, but I've not seen a pair personally.


----------



## jeph (Feb 16, 2006)

I own two pairs of Indy boots. They are very, very comfortable and wear nicely. The soles are durable, but the rubber on the heels wear out faster than the heels on Alden's cordovan shoes. The Indy boot represent good value if you can get them at American prices. 

You could also check out the boots from White's.

Good luck.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll second Alan's statement about sole wear - practically nonexistent. The heels (made of rubber) show normal wear.

I would say that leather is probably the better one (if not the best) you will find on a work boot, and construction is all Alden, robust, good materials.

As far as style goes, if you like it, get it.


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

Aldens are generally very durable - I'd expect a pair of Indy boots to last 10 to 20 years easily, with occasional resoling (best done by Alden themselves). As such they are a great value. They will most likely be more comfortable for you than other similar boots, but you should try a pair yourself to see how they feel. As for style, Alden of Carmel may have other colors than the standard tan with contrast stitching (I think there was even a Shell Cordovan version made), so look at the options first to see which appeals to you most - the usual Indy boot looks more like a standard work boot, not something to wear with dressy pants and such. I have a pair and the only issue I have is that the standard sole is not as good on smooth wet surfaces as a vibram commando type sole (I would avoid wearing them on icy surfaces, especially).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've had my Indy boots for close to seven years, at this point, and am still on the original soles. The heels have been replaced twice. Responding to this thread, I pulled the boots out of the closet and just examined the duck lining very closely. While I cannot deny a bit of staining from more that six years of sweat, there is no discernible wearing away of the lining. The duck cloth has proven extremely durable. The leather has aged incredibly well, incurring multiple scratches and scuffs on a recurrent basis (these shoes have not been babied!) but, responding well to the application of leather conditioner and polish, on an as needed basis. The current patina is far more desirable than the "brick" finish the boots originally came with. Today they sport a 'beaten walnut' appearance! Alden's 405, Indy boots are worth every penny you pay for them.


----------



## michael_joker (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm sold. Although a couple of things:

Why does Aldenshop charge $135 for Int. shipping?? Overpriced shipping rate.

Other retailers of the Indy don't seem to ship internationally.


----------



## jeph (Feb 16, 2006)

michael_joker said:


> I'm sold. Although a couple of things:
> 
> Why does Aldenshop charge $135 for Int. shipping?? Overpriced shipping rate.
> 
> Other retailers of the Indy don't seem to ship internationally.


Because they use UPS. It is expensive, but fast and reliable.

jeph


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

I just ordered a pair in #8 Shell from J Gilbert Footwear in seattle. Now thats an expensive boot!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

cdcro said:


> I just ordered a pair in #8 Shell from J Gilbert Footwear in seattle. Now thats an expensive boot!


They are worth the cost. If you amortize the cost over the life of the shoes, the shoes are cheap


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

mcarthur said:


> They are worth the cost. If you amortize the cost over the life of the shoes, the shoes are cheap


that's what I keep telling my wife, I'm not sure she buys it


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

cdcro said:


> that's what I keep telling my wife, I'm not sure she buys it


You could show her a pair of lime green Christian Laboutins, which I'm sure cost about the same, and are far less versatile.

Except you might suddenly start noticing she's wearing a lot of lime green and complaining about how she needs _just_ the right shoes for all these outfits...


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

When I was younger my dad would make me save up twice the cost of whatever I wanted to buy before I could buy it. I assumed he was teaching me the value of saving, but after 3 months of marriage I have already realized that it was to teach me that if I wanted $350 boots it would require another $350 of Kate Spade merchandise.


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> You could show her a pair of lime green Christian Laboutins, which I'm sure cost about the same, and are far less versatile.
> 
> Except you might suddenly start noticing she's wearing a lot of lime green and complaining about how she needs _just_ the right shoes for all these outfits...





videocrew said:


> When I was younger my dad would make me save up twice the cost of whatever I wanted to buy before I could buy it. I assumed he was teaching me the value of saving, but after 3 months of marriage I have already realized that it was to teach me that if I wanted $350 boots it would require another $350 of Kate Spade merchandise.


I have to grease my wife with trips, clothes don't work. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

videocrew said:


> When I was younger my dad would make me save up twice the cost of whatever I wanted to buy before I could buy it. I assumed he was teaching me the value of saving, but after 3 months of marriage I have already realized that it was to teach me that if I wanted $350 boots it would require another $350 of Kate Spade merchandise.


Your father was a very wise man, very wise indeed.


----------



## michael_joker (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Ive been eyeing this boot for quite some time but wasn't able to make a final decision until now (mainly due to the neoprene sole issue). I am now awaiting a pair to arrive so everything should be good.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Of note . . .*

Was is the Alden shop in NYC the other day, and saw that they're now selling a black indy boot as well as the brown. Just thought I'd pass on the info.


----------



## Jupiter (Mar 15, 2006)

In the Spring of 1998 I ordered a pair of these boots, based on positive reviews found on the IndyGear site. Loved'em. So I ordered another pair a month later, at my next paycheck. Then I bought a third pair a month later. I have worn these boots every work day since, rotating wear among the three pairs of course so they could recuperate, and stuffing them with shoe trees on their "off days." I paid $190 per pair (just looked up the old receipts... yes, I AM that organized). Since I tend to look at most things as "unfinished kits" that need to be customized to my own desires, these shoes all received this treatment shortly after I bought them: 1. all were dyed a deeper burgundy color, since the original pumpkin color was unacceptable - I bought a pint of shoe dye for 5 bucks and did it myself, 2. all were filled with hot water (horrors!), which was then dumped after a good 5 minute soak, and then worn until dried and molded to my own feet and ankles (an old Army trick to get comfortable boots right off the bat), and 3. all were treated to some abuse with a rough fist-sized chunk of limestone to make them look less new... I added some scratches and gouges all over the outside, which blended all together after a good polishing and gave them an amazing aged patina. 

I have simply lost track of the number of compliments I've received on these boots. And they have held up remarkably well, needing only new heels every few years.

A few months ago I decided that one of the pairs was needing replacement, though. A back seam was starting to go loose, and heck, after 10 years I wanted a new pair. So with full disclosure I sold them on eBay (less than an hour after I listed them, and for $175!!!) and bought some new ones. Yikes, the price has gone up some. Still, worth every penny, especially considering their resale value.

Mr. J


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

^Jupiter, I (and I'll bet many others) would be interested in seeing a photo or two of your boots.

Can you oblige?


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

michael_joker said:


> ...4. Design. Is it too "trad", "preppy" or "hipsterish"...


These boots obviously are small works of art (or artisanship) but I don't regard them as especially preppy or trad. In fact, I don't see any boot to be preppy or trad outside of Bean boots. Or maybe chukkas. Doesn't mean you shouldn't get 'em; just one man's opinion.


----------



## michael_joker (Jun 26, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> I paid $190 per pair (just looked up the old receipts... yes, I AM that organized).
> Mr. J


Where and what time period did you get that price from? Price of the Indy now is very high-$320


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

michael_joker said:


> Where and what time period did you get that price from? Price of the Indy now is very high-$320


If I had to take a stab in the dark at a time frame, I'd say:


> In the Spring of 1998


sounds about right, so I'd go out on a limb and estimate 10 years ago.


----------



## martylane (May 28, 2008)

On Nov. 11, I received an email from Ed at www.theshoemart.com saying that Alden 405 seconds are now available. Shell cordovan is $369, and calfskin is $269.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Indeed this consideration drives much of my interest in the clothes I purchase. Many people choose throwaway items, but the cost is greater.



mcarthur said:


> They are worth the cost. If you amortize the cost over the life of the shoes, the shoes are cheap


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I recently purchased a pair of Frye Arkansas work boots for $106 from Amazon. They're USA-made, and perfectly fine for what I intend to use them for. I couldn't justify spending dress shoe dollars for a shoe that I'm basically going to beat to hell in the yard, woods, etc.


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

An aside:
I work in the jungles of Central America and Mexico.
I've been advising on a film on the Maya, working daily with the film production crew for months. 
One of the cameramen had purchased a pair of Alden "Indy Boots". After 5 months....well, they were destroyed. Literally. Riped seems, sole of the shoe hanging off at the toe (corrected with Duct tape), ripped leather, water logged.
If you are looking for a real boot to stand up to severe conditions look elsewhere. 
I dont care for Alden's anyway, but if you are looking for a "fashion statement", don't forget the fedora.


----------



## brookllew (Apr 18, 2008)

I bought a pair some 8 years ago, and wore them almost every day for 3 years. I drove a cab at the time in NYC, and then later tended bar before finally settling into a career in advertising. They served me well the whole time with no maintenance. Eventually the sole came off, and although I could've just sent them back to the factory, I retired them.

This second pair, since I now wear them only once a week, look like they're going to last me years. And years.

I have Church's, Vogels and a dress boot from Alden; say what you will about Alden's elegance(or lack thereof) but I've always found them to be practically indestructible.

About the black ones: something about them isn't quite right to my eyes.


----------



## Solomander (Dec 1, 2008)

pt10023 said:


> Was is the Alden shop in NYC the other day, and saw that they're now selling a black indy boot as well as the brown. Just thought I'd pass on the info.


The black boots are specially made for them, and are only stocked in limited widths. The Alden NYC store, IMHO, is disappointing in how few wide shoes are available.

Joel


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

What do you guys use to treat these boots? A friend has a pair and I'm thinking of recommending saddle dressing, since he's not the type of person who will sit down an spend time to polish his shoes, but he does need to nourish/protect the leather.


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

michael_joker said:


> Hello people. Long time lurker, new member. I'm trying to justify the steep price of the Alden Indy boots...


You like them. You want them. What more justification do you need?


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

Bought a pair 2 years ago. Holding up great. I highly recommend them. Only drawback is the soles do not do well on the snow/ice.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Doctor Damage said:


> What do you guys use to treat these boots? A friend has a pair and I'm thinking of recommending saddle dressing, since he's not the type of person who will sit down an spend time to polish his shoes, but he does need to nourish/protect the leather.


I use Obenauf's on mine and then polish, but a semi-regular treatment of Obenauf's would be sufficient.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> I use Obenauf's on mine and then polish, but a semi-regular treatment of Obenauf's would be sufficient.


Thanks Alan. Low maintenance is the key with my friend...


----------

